# Any DxO Optics Pro users out there?



## invisible (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anybody use this software? How do you like it? Does it deliver on its promises? I'm going to try it myself soon but I'd love to hear about other people's experiences (good and bad) with this product.

I use Photoshop Elements 9 just as a platform and do all of my processing (except RAW conversion) with the Nik Software suite. Anybody using the same pair of programs AND also DxO Optics Pro? How do you integrate it into your workflow?

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 4, 2013)

I have version 7 but didn't upgrade to version 8 when it came out so I don't know what's different between the two versions.  Also, note that I said I HAVE a copy of version 7 (legal, registered, etc.) but I don't use it a great deal.  Capture NX2 is still my preferred editor most of the time.  It isn't that DxO doesn't do things at least as well, it's just that I'm much more accustomed to NX2 so I just keep going that direction.

My biggest complaint, and it's really a minor one, is that it is horrendously slow to start.  Double-click the icon on my desktop and go do something else for a couple of minutes until it's up and running.  Once it does get started then it is as fast as any other full-featured editor.

One thing I like about it is that it will automatically get lens and body data from the DxO web site for optical corrections.  It only does it as needed, and reads the camera and lens data from EXIF so it knows what it needs to a specific image.  If it has already installed it once then the step is skipped.

The software is fully featured, and you can do pretty much anything you want to do to an image with it, and do it exceedingly well.  The RAW converter is first-rate and does an excellent job.  All of the normal tools are available; exposure, color correction, crop, straighten, on and on and on.  They are located on a tool palette on the right side that scrolls for access to the tools.  They are grouped logically (i.e. color, exposure, distortion, etc.) and each group can be minimized to save space.

Quality of the edits is excellent.  I love the distortion correction tools and do use them a great deal, even if I use nothing else.

Let me know if you need anything else.  In my opinion it is well worth giving it a try.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jan 4, 2013)

I use the Standard version for most of my wide angle shots, it does do a much better job on distortion than Elements 9.

I'm kinda lukewarm on using it on its own as a developing program but I need more time to decide.

Should mention the standard version will only work with my E-30, I need to pay another $130 to be able to process images from my E-3/E-5, sigh...

Cheers, Don


----------



## SCraig (Jan 4, 2013)

Don raises a good point.  I use the "Standard" version as well and did not opt for the "Pro" version.


----------



## invisible (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you gents for the great feedback. It looks like you're forced to buy the Elite version depending on your camera model.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 4, 2013)

invisible said:


> Thank you gents for the great feedback. It looks like you're forced to buy the Elite version depending on your camera model.



In most cases the "Pro" software version aligns with the "Pro" camera bodies.  You can go Here, specify your camera body, and it will tell which version is necessary on the "Standard / Elite" tab.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jan 5, 2013)

Well guys, I bit the bullet and upgraded to the Elite version.

The only difference I see is I can now process images from my E-3/E-5 and I'm out another $100  

And indeed they say this on their web site...



> DxO Optics Pro exists in two editions, Standard and Elite, both of which utilize the same set of features. The difference is that the Elite edition covers high-end cameras in addition to the cameras supported by the Standard edition



This example doesn't address DxO's best feature, the distortion correction but hopefully it will give you some idea of it's use as a processing program.

This is an image SOOC, resized and converted to jpeg.  Aperture mode, raw, f2, 1/50, iso 1600, 14-35mm @ 35mm and available light only from behind the couch.  I really didn't expect much as Ella was almost completely in shadow. 







I processed it first with Olympus Studio, very quick basic adjustments along with Noise Filter to high and then some minor lighting adjustments in FastStone.  The color is pretty close to reality.






This image is taking the raw into DxO and leaving all the recommended adjustments as is except I used the WB eye drop tool to adjust to a more natural color.  In hindsight I should have left it alone for a better comparison but...  






I should mention I'm not a big fan of the UI but I'm sure I'll get used to it eventually...  

Cheers, Don


----------



## invisible (Jan 5, 2013)

To me, it looks like the image in the middle has the most natural colour. The first one seems to have a slight yellow/green cast, while the last one appears to have a bluish cast. All of this is particularly noticeable in the lighter parts of the couch. That being said, I only use presets as a starting point and always adjust my images manually so if Optics Pro's presets are not spot on I won't lose too much sleep 

Does Optics Pro allow you to save your work as a TIFF file?


----------



## Don Kondra (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes 






Cheers, Don


----------



## invisible (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## ann (Jan 5, 2013)

I got it to work with my EM5, so far I am not crazy about it, probably because I find it difficult to figure out what to do,etc. This is an OP issue not the software 

I do have their viewpoint software which I love and use all the time, especially with travel images that tend to need perspective changes


----------



## invisible (Jan 5, 2013)

ann said:


> I do have their viewpoint software which I love and use all the time, especially with travel images that tend to need perspective changes


Viewpoint is what got me started with this search. I really like Viewpoint (I'm trying the demo right now), but it feels expensive compared to Optics Pro (which includes Viewpoint, or a slightly different version of it). During January, Viewpoint is selling for $49 and Optics Pro for $199.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 5, 2013)

Don Kondra said:


> I should mention I'm not a big fan of the UI but I'm sure I'll get used to it eventually...


I'm not a big fan of the UI either, and I'm not really certain why.  The editing controls are not that cumbersome or difficult to find, but there is just something about it that isn't "Comfortable".

From what I understand DxO made a HUGE improvement going to version 7 in that they removed the requirement for setting up "Projects".  In previous versions I understand it was necessary to create a "Project" and then add images to the "Project" before one could even begin editing them.  At least beginning with v7 it is possible to just pick an image, edit it, save it, and move on.


----------



## ann (Jan 5, 2013)

maybe it is that project thing.

I got the Viewpoint at a special deal, without knowing it is also a part of DXO, however, i have the standard software as I only wanted it for the EM5 as i rarely use my d700 anymore and didn't need the Pro version.


----------

